# Would you shoot a deer like this ?



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Two pics for the takbok hunters.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

I wish I had horns like that to scratch my balls........:wink::wink::wink: OOPS DID I SAY IT OUT LOUD:zip:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

That is massive horns/antlers, I actually don't know what they call them.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> I wish I had horns like that to scratch my balls........:wink::wink::wink: OOPS DID I SAY IT OUT LOUD:zip:


Gee - with antlers like that, you can wipe your own behind, especially when they are in velvet!!! :wink:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

That Moose is well...... a Moose that thing is huge, biltong for a month at least !


----------



## Bee (Sep 17, 2007)

dam right about the holy **** part

very very impressive


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

That Moose is unbelievable! Almost looks photo shopped!
That Elk is just blessed or just plain showing off!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

The moose is not bad but in my oppinion this is a typical " american style picture".
Look at this picture from my bontebock, this is also made from a optimally perspective.
For people that not know the right size of this animal, the bontebock looks very big:wink:


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

*Ha Ha Ha !!!*

Or the guy in the back of the pic is a midget !!!

(Just kidding)

:tomato:


----------



## PRIVATE RYAN (Jul 17, 2007)

*Optical illusion*

What? You mean there is a guy
in the picture?

hehehehe


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

NO 

I will not shoot them.

Why?

The Moose is big and he will score very high in the book but its not the classic moose. That's the one I would shoot.

The Elk. I would love to hunt Elk someday but not when they are in velvet and a shooter for me would be in the 350' class. 

Now that would make a great bow rack.

Engee post a picture of yours here.

Gerhard


----------

